# Wir nehmen weiterhin auf ... ( A) Arygos



## Enyana (31. Mai 2008)

[A] Beltainé [Realm: Arygos] sucht... 


... neue Member ..Kara, .. ist für die meisten von uns nur noch zum
Markenfarmen ,was aber nicht heisst das Leute die gerade erst 70
geworden sind nicht gerne bei uns gesehn sind.
Wir sind eine hilfsberreite Gilde . und möchten uns auf diesem Wege
gerne vergrössern.Um nicht lange um den heißen Brei herum zu reden, wir legen mehr
Wert auf den zwischenmenschlichen Aspekt, als auf den spielerischen
Aspekt,was nicht bedeutet das wir nichts erreichen.Einige von unshaben Maggi clear, Gruul clear, Kara Clear.
Nur sind grössere Raids wie SSC usw. im mom nicht möglich,da wir
dafür zuwenig member sind .wir arbeiten aber daran das auch diesesbald wieder möglich sein wird.
Uns ist es wichtig, dass die Menschen zueinander "passen" und man
gemeinsam Spaß im Spiel hat!
Denn letzten Endes ist es nur ein Spiel und sollte als solches auch
betrachtet werden!
Bei uns ist jede Klasse willkommen!
Voraussetzung ist lediglich:

- Ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
- Du bist freundlich und hilfsbereit
- Spaß am Spiel steht für dich im Vordergrund und nicht nur die Items
- Du besitzt TeamSpeak
- Du bist bereit auch im Gildenforum aktiv zu sein

Falls dein Interesse geweckt wurde und du dich bewerben möchtest,
kannst du dies gerne im Gildenforum tun

http://srv2.playerhost.net/beltaine/forum/

Weitere Informationen über unsere Gilde findest du auf unserer
Homepage.

http://www.beltaine-arygos.de

Wir freun uns auf euch:-)

Stella


----------



## Enyana (5. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Solassard (10. Juni 2008)

Enyana schrieb:


> /push




dito


----------



## Enyana (11. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Solassard (25. Juni 2008)

/push

Vorerst nur Tank und Heilerklassen gesucht


----------

